# REQUIRED participation in classroom discussion



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey everyone! I posted something similar in another thread, but I think this topic is more fitting here. I'm currently enrolled in four classes for a total of 14 credits. This is my first semester at a new, much more challenging, University. I'm majoring in Creative Writing with a certificate in Environmental Studies. 

All of my courses this semester require participation in discussion. I will be graded on this (up to 20 percent of my final grade). This is something that is very common within my major and certificate, and there really is no way around it. 

Is anyone else dealing with a similar issue? I'm having a hard time dealing with the thought of this right now. I get anxiety while talking to my family or friends at times. How am I going to handle talking in front of a large group of people?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

All of my classes require participation and oral presentations. In my classes, it's usually anywhere from 15-30% of my final grade. In one of the classes this semester, it's 30%. :no And I have a phobia of public speaking, so i'm forced to push through it and I make a fool out of myself all the time.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're like me, you drop right out of the program.

Best take advice from someone else


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish I could just drop out. I feel like participation gets in the way of my learning. I get so anxious and wrapped up in what I'm going to say, how I'm going to say it, what other people will think when I say it, and analyzing what I said, how I said it, and beating myself up for saying it incorrectly. It really gets in the way. I feel like it gets in the way of my note taking and overall concentration.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> If you're like me, you drop right out of the program.


Me too. LOL.



lifestandsstillhere said:


> I wish I could just drop out. I feel like participation gets in the way of my learning. I get so anxious and wrapped up in what I'm going to say, how I'm going to say it, what other people will think when I say it, and analyzing what I said, how I said it, and beating myself up for saying it incorrectly. It really gets in the way. I feel like it gets in the way of my note taking and overall concentration.


Is there a possibility you could talk about this with your professor and explain that you have SAD and participating would negatively affect your concentration and work? If you have a disability office at your university, you could perhaps contact them, as they supposedly help with stuff like this. I was always too scared to contact them, but my professors repeatedly told me I should have when I approached with SA issues. As the disability office can help talk to your teachers about it and figure out how to help.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you ever gotten feedback from people who you try talking to? I always feel like dying no matter now many times I speak in front of people, in my head it always sounds like an incoherent baby's babbling. But if someone mentions I sound better than I thought, then it kinda gives me something to focus on, like "ok if I did it this way and it came out like this... then if I don't change much it might come out just as ok" or some such thought. Sorry I know I'm rambling, I'm just trying to be clear. It's not much but it could be a start


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe try thinking of participation in a different way. My course outlines always had the required participation as part of the grade as well (10-20%) but it doesn't always mean speaking up in class every day. It also means just showing up for attendance, actively taking notes, handing in assignments on time, etc. it also helps to ask the professor for help if you have any questions, etc.

But every now and then, maybe if you know the answer to a question... speak up!  if you have a question, raise your hand. Doesn't have to be all the time but the more you do it, the more you'll start to feel comfortable.

... I also find it's not just one person who is nervous. There will be other shy people as well, and a few others who will like to dominate the discussions lol. Sometimes I find it annoying when one person talks a little too much... so lol.

Anyway best of luck


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I just have to say I'm jealous your school offers a Creative Writing major. I would have died to have had that major if my school had offered it.


----------



## patcat94 (Sep 2, 2013)

Try not to drop out, of course, if you find it's making your life unbearable, then by all means do! However if you are really enjoying the rest of your course and find that only the participation is upsetting, then my advice would be to answer the 'closed' questions, and avoid the lengthy discussions. Or perhapse ask open questions and just nod when people answer. 30% is a bit, but if you just get, say 10/30 you will still pass the subject with a 41/70 outside the class participation, which is quite likely if you enjoy the subject.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

lordseshomaru86 said:


> Have you ever gotten feedback from people who you try talking to? I always feel like dying no matter now many times I speak in front of people, in my head it always sounds like an incoherent baby's babbling. But if someone mentions I sound better than I thought, then it kinda gives me something to focus on, like "ok if I did it this way and it came out like this... then if I don't change much it might come out just as ok" or some such thought. Sorry I know I'm rambling, I'm just trying to be clear. It's not much but it could be a start


Not quite, but I have considered the possibility of videotaping conversations. I think if I somehow talked with someone while videotaping it would be very helpful. Too bad it would be very creepy to do this without the other person knowing, and kind of awkward for me to bring it up. :/


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

vanishingpt said:


> Maybe try thinking of participation in a different way. My course outlines always had the required participation as part of the grade as well (10-20%) but it doesn't always mean speaking up in class every day. It also means just showing up for attendance, actively taking notes, handing in assignments on time, etc. it also helps to ask the professor for help if you have any questions, etc.
> 
> But every now and then, maybe if you know the answer to a question... speak up!  if you have a question, raise your hand. Doesn't have to be all the time but the more you do it, the more you'll start to feel comfortable.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic advice! Thank you so much.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Also, always try to start participating early on, like on the first or second week. It makes the rest of the semester so much easier (in terms of class participation) because then people will get used to hearing you and you start realizing how it's not such a big deal. 

Talk to your professor often outside of class as well. Make yourself be known!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had classes where participation in class discussion is "required", but I think it means the professor wants you to have good attendance, pay attention during lectures, and participate in classroom activities. I don't think anyone has the time to pay attention to how often each individual in a classroom speaks during class and grade them based upon it. I too have noticed that there's always a couple students in each class who dominate all discussion, and that most of the class is pretty reserved. So even if you did speak up, I doubt anyone would be all like "woah, that person talks (insert judgmental thoughts here)". They probably wouldn't even think twice about it. Maybe you could start by answering one word questions. If you know the answer and it's just one or two words you could just spit them out - without thinking about it. The more you think about having to answer a question the harder it will be. Maybe next class try to answer the first question, don't think about it, just throw the words out there. If you can do this, then you know your capable of participating, and it could even lead to you feeling more comfortable participating more actively in class discussions. I have this same problem and can't do a single thing I just mentioned, but am going to try next week. Good luck at your new school


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Participation accounts for 15% of my grade in philosophy class. I never say a word. Yesterday, as my instructor was giving me back some papers, he told me to not be so shy and speak up. He was very friendly and nice about it, but I am now dreading going back to his class. I'm afraid he's going to single me out one of these days... :\


----------



## AhDo (Aug 6, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Participation accounts for 15% of my grade in philosophy class. I never say a word. Yesterday, as my instructor was giving me back some papers, he told me to not be so shy and speak up. He was very friendly and nice about it, but I am now dreading going back to his class. I'm afraid he's going to single me out one of these days... :\


lol that's the worst. The instructor is going to pay attention to you and give you "that look" telling you to speak up every time now

I have this lecture(60-80 people) where the teacher takes note of everyone's names and makes us participate for hour grade. I could maybe participate in a smaller class but not in a lecture... I guess I'm starting with a 90% now


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

A few of my courses this semester have mandatory participation grades, but I'm just trying to see it as a way to push myself. It's good because I know they'll at least be discussions about things I'm interested in, so it'll be easier to speak up about them. 

For the question of how to deal with talking in front of a lot of people, chances are you'll be responding to something the teacher or one other student said; either way, you can just pretend you're only speaking to the person you're actually responding to. That way it'll presumably be easier than thinking you're speaking to the entire lecture hall, which you aren't, really. Does that make sense?


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm having the same problem in one of my Art History classes (participation is 20% of the grade). I e-mailed the teacher yesterday and told her about my problem with speaking up in groups. She has agreed to help me with this. She wants me to come and speak to her later to talk about ways to help me be more comfortable with speaking up in the class. I am nervous about going to talk to her about this, but in the long ran I think I would help me get through this class.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

If you're not going to try and get good participation, you should just focus on doing well in the assignments/tests. I still got a pretty strong grade doing communications with pretty average participation.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

In one of my classes, it's almost all discussion and no lecture. However, I need this class, so I'm just going to have to endure this hell. lol.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I had to learn to do it in grad school. I hated it, but I was able to do it. It really helped me learn to speak out. Give it a go.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Luckily most of mine are in giant lecture halls. But my chemistry professor likes to call on people. It's very intimidating.


----------



## nimbusgirl (Sep 15, 2013)

blu xo said:


> Also, always try to start participating early on, like on the first or second week. It makes the rest of the semester so much easier (in terms of class participation) because then people will get used to hearing you and you start realizing how it's not such a big deal.
> 
> Talk to your professor often outside of class as well. Make yourself be known!


hey i like this tip of participating early in the week. the people in there won't really know that you have signs of SA. i do try to tell myself this when a semester starts but sadly i don't push myself as hard to do it and let it the days pass, telling myself, "okay, tomorrow i'll do it!" then it's halfway into the semester already. sometimes i wonder what to even say. i hate it when they go around class and discuss/share, my heartrate shoots up like crazy and i stutter when speaking.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm ****ing hating this. You definitely have it off worse with all your classes being structured so, whereas only two of my classes grade participation at 15% of the total grade. Teachers seem to think social interaction is key, and group discussions provide new insight, and raising your hand and shouting the answer proves that you knew the answer all along whereas all the other "idiots" who didn't raise their hands didn't. Not everyone learns socially. I don't understand why it has to be part of a grade. I work perfectly in solitude, and sure, I can sit in a group and listen to what others are saying, but (honestly) I won't give their opinions much worth (sorry), nor will I share out what I have to say because 1) This is MY work and I'm not going to let any of you *******s steal it and call it the brainchild of a group "discussion," AKA taking turns at monologues between the couple smartest and/or most extroverted individuals in the group, 2) I already wrote it down on my piece of paper so why say it again?, and 3) I don't feel like explaining myself to others so they can benefit their grades. 

I told the professors of the two classes that I have Asperger Syndrome, first of all, which I think should be self explanatory (although I did point out that this entails difficulty with social interaction, and preference to working in solitude), and secondly that I have generalized anxiety disorder, which makes it hard to communicate in any public situation, from presentations to classroom discussions to group projects. One professor was understanding, while the other (and I hated this class anyway, so I should have known this one would be the trouble class) nodded and pretended like she understood, then went in front of the class the next day and said, "I know some of you (wink wink nudge nudge) may be a little SHY or NERVOUS, but that's no excuse for not participating in class. I want you all to try to join the the discussions and group talks, ok?"

Now, I could be a paranoid pessimist (and I am, to a degree), but that sounded like she was referring to people like ME. Asperger syndrome and GAD are not being shy and nervous, lady. It's not something that can be so easily surmounted. It's not a passing state.

The education system is wack. What can I say?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yay for external study!


----------



## Akie (Sep 5, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Participation accounts for 15% of my grade in philosophy class. I never say a word. Yesterday, as my instructor was giving me back some papers, he told me to not be so shy and speak up. He was very friendly and nice about it, but I am now dreading going back to his class. I'm afraid he's going to single me out one of these days... :\





AhDo said:


> lol that's the worst. The instructor is going to pay attention to you and give you "that look" telling you to speak up every time now
> 
> I have this lecture(60-80 people) where the teacher takes note of everyone's names and makes us participate for hour grade. I could maybe participate in a smaller class but not in a lecture... I guess I'm starting with a 90% now


Heh. I took a Philosophy course too and my professor required in-class participation. I was very interested and got a B+ at the end of the course. Surprisingly, I forced myself to ask a simple question although a terribly stumbled through it. I also put my input, one word answer to one of his close-ended questions. Although I realize I may have not been technical enough, he did have a point saying I was wrong or wasn't precise enough but boy did I feel embarrassed the rest of class and less bold than I ever had been participating in a class willingly. But that was actually a breakthrough, two times I actually tried speaking up in a lecture although it was a small class. I'll keep trying.

Hehe, the professor was quite young too. He kept looking at me smiling when he lectured, even when I changed seats. I'm not sure if he liked me or was hoping I'd say something insightful because the same few people (1/3 idiots babbling) kept talking. I often did have something to say worded right in my head, but often stop myself in fear of it not coming out right. Idk, guess I gotta get over it. It's so hard to convey my thoughts coherently and verbally. Eventually, I just sat at the back of class to avoid his looks lol.

I love your username by the way. I love Rugrats!


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

Talking to the professor about it often doesn't help b/c they often don't understand/care. At least that has been my experience. My "lack of verbal participation" has cost me a letter grade in a course before, even though I was there and got an A or A- on every assignment. I originally got a B in the course, But I was able to talk the professor up to a B+, though I feel I deserved an A-. I'd already explained to this professor (in German, her native language) about my anxiety disorder and stutter. I guess she either didn't understand or just didn't care. She's also very intimidating in class, though I don't think it's on purpose. I had my first panic attack in quite a while in her class. I'm a graduate student now, and, unfortunately, am required to take a particular course that she teaches.


----------



## StarFireBabe (Aug 4, 2012)

Participation is part of my grade in my philosophy class as well. I ended up making a B on my participation grade so far and I assumed it was because I didn't speak up every day. I'm not worried about it though. It's difficult whenever you have other students speak up first because you don't want to interrupt them. :? I'm also not the loud type of person who blurts out answers in class all the time. I have to agree that not everyone learns best socially. I like group work but it all depends on who I work with. I've worked with people who are welcoming and nice and I've worked with others who don't do their share of the work and/or pretend like I don't exist to them when I speak up and share my opinions. That's what makes it frustrating for me and I find that I get more accomplished when I do things myself. I'm also ok with talking in class but I like to be more of a listener rather than a talker.


----------

